# Which Mini DSP do I need, the A or B version?



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm ready to pull the trigger on picking up a Mini DSP but I'm unsure of what version I should get, A or B :scratch:. I will be using it only for my subs and the LFE signal is originating from my Pioneer VSX-920-K Receiver.


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

For LFE I recommend the version with the most output voltage (2.0v) which I believe is rev B. 

Rev A is limited to use with computer sound cards.


----------



## tray1187 (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Grant


----------

